# Male v female kittens



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Which do you get the most enquiries for, males or females and also do you sell them for the same price?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Seems to be all girls at the minute, though they've all gone for pet only. Breeding girls would go for more and stud boys for more again*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Same here, its the girls that are popular. 
I had one person asking whether the boys were cheaper than the girls and so I wondered whether some breeders do sell them at different prices.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I get more enquiries for girls, which when it is for a pet only enquiry, immediately makes me suspicious for some reason  I usually try to get to the reason for their preference and if it is the usual pet only enquiry, I do try to get in that the kitten has to be neutered and it costs a lot less for males to be done than females  Personally I have found male kittens to be more comical, friendlier and boisterously playful than their more placid female counterparts


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I think if they are sold as pets they should be the same price.

I know dogs used to be cheaper for males - don't know if this is still the case.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I get more enquiries for girls, which when it is for a pet only enquiry, immediately makes me suspicious for some reason  I usually try to get to the reason for their preference and if it is the usual pet only enquiry, I do try to get in that the kitten has to be neutered and it costs a lot less for males to be done than females  Personally I have found male kittens to be more comical, friendlier and boisterously playful than their more placid female counterparts


Do they change their minds then Chrissy!
I prefer males to female any day.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Depends what the answers are whether they get a female! lol. I prefer boys but its a shame we can't keep them all unless we lived in the palace of all catteries


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

I always get the most enquiries for girls be it dogs or kittens...the girls always go first and i get the phone calls that say 'oh we wanted a girl coz we was told there easier'  i sell mine for the same price i dont get all the boy/girl prices especially with the bulldogs


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think boys and girl pets should be sold for the same price. I prefer boys as they are more soppy. But next kitten I get I want a girl, just because why not LOL...


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

We get far more enquiries for girls which is annoying when you only have boys. We've been wondering whether to charge more for girls following the supply and demand logic. 

Fiona


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I seem to get more enquiries about girls too! I think alot of people think the boys will spray and be dirty,
I prefer the boys i think there more loving


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

I prefer males as pets - never have more than one female pet cat at a time as I like the hierarchy of one lady and all her adoring male neuter slaves


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I prefer boys too. I have two girls and they hate each other wheas everyone else gets on fine.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> We get far more enquiries for girls which is annoying when you only have boys. We've been wondering whether to charge more for girls following the supply and demand logic.
> 
> Fiona


I charge the same for pet boys and girls, but I neuter before they go and add the cost on, you would be amazed at the number of people who supposedly want a girl for pet not breeding, who suddenly don't want an available girl when they discover she's spayed before they get her. lol These kitten buyers tell such lies. lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'd be well happy if my kitten came to me already neutered, save me the trouble in taking the kitten and the worry when they come back home! More vets should allow it.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

So would I! As a pet buyer neutered before buying would be ideal. 

That's what I liked about adopting the older cats - already neutered


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

The genuine pet owners out there will be all for neutering cats or kittens. Unfortunately it's the vets that are the stumbling block, they need to be educated to to why early neutering is important to the breeders that choose to have it done.

For one thing it guarantees peace of mind that our babies will only end up in loving pet homes.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I charge the same for boys/girls but I haven't sold a kitten for breeding yet. I have recently started having my girls spayed early - in fact just had one done on Thursday at 13 weeks and she recovered so quickly - it is amazing. That cost £48 inclusive of VAT - this the new owners will pay for. 

I do advise any potential kitten owner, if they haven't had kits before, that boys tend to be more affectionate and easier than the girls who sometimes, bless their furry paws, have "issues" though do eventually mellow given time and enough grovelling so they know that you think they are the best thing to walk God's earth and deem you worthy enough to be in their presence!!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I always think it's better for my babies to be neutered while still with their mum, if it's close friends having them I don't always neuter early as I know I can trust them to do it.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's true you can keep tabs on them LOL


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Angeli said:


> The genuine pet owners out there will be all for neutering cats or kittens. Unfortunately it's the vets that are the stumbling block, they need to be educated to to why early neutering is important to the breeders that choose to have it done.
> 
> For one thing it guarantees peace of mind that our babies will only end up in loving pet homes.


I agree hun xx

i did speak to my vets about early neutering who said they don't regularly do it, even though they have alot of breeders that go there xx

i'm lucky in this litter that i have only had one girl and 4 boys as i know where 3 are going already and i know they're gonna be fine and girl is more than likely staying with me anyway xx
but the thought of anyone willy nilly letting any of my bred babies just get pregnant or actually trying to breed without the knowledge worries me senseless x so i may ask around local vets and see if any do actually do early neutering xx

I think with regards to selling males and females at same price that for pet obviously it's usually same price but boys more expensive than girls on active isn't it?? from my experience anyway xx


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm very lucky that my vet is happy to early neuter for me, the boys don't even realise anything has happened to them, it's just a little cut, popped out and cauterised, no stitches at all.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm amazed how quick boys heal. My almost 6 month old was done 2 weeks ago and he was healed in about 6 days. They now look as good as new, just a little bit bald, poor boy!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I bet any fella's are cringing at this thread, have you seen their faces when you mention it, anyone would think they were having it done lol

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> I agree hun xx
> 
> i did speak to my vets about early neutering who said they don't regularly do it, even though they have alot of breeders that go there xx
> 
> ...


Yes on the active boys tend to be a higher price than the girls as a stud.
Im fed up with nearly all enquiries asking for girls, to me the boys as pets are second to none and I hate to see them regarded as second best by other people.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> I bet any fella's are cringing at this thread, have you seen their faces when you mention it, anyone would think they were having it done lol
> 
> Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
> Friendly Felines :: Index
> Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


yeah my boyfriend winced when we bought caesar home.


----------

